# Where to Herf for the CR 2nd Annual Herf???



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

wow this is tough

i'm going to have to think about this for awhile before voting


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Gonna hafta think on these for a bit! All sound possible!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Well... I have never been on a cruise..... so I picked that one.... HOW COOL! to cruise and smoke cubans with Da'Brothers! (And sister's if you wanta bring the wife!!)


But I'd be up for Vegas or Y-bor..... so we'll just see what happens here.... I just know I AIN'T COOKING CRAP!!!!!! 

:lol:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

That's ok Michael, cause I'm not really up for crap! :lol: I'm curiouse what our resident Scot has to say? :shock:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I vote Vegas. You can actually do Vegas very cheap if you pick the right hotel. It's the mega hotels that clean you out.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I voted Ybor City.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

KevinG said:


> I voted Ybor City.


You just don't want all those tent steaks .... and people pee'ing in your back yard!!!!! Admit it!!!!!!

:???: :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> KevinG said:
> 
> 
> > I voted Ybor City.
> ...


and my tent comes with a truck


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Anton said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > KevinG said:
> ...


You could still get eaten by an alligator in my backyard. :wink:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

KevinG said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman said:
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmm! <sharpening the knife> they say "gator" is the most succulent of meats!!! I havn't had it in forever!!!


----------

